# Staggered 18s fit on MKV?



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

So I'm looking into buying a set of 18s for my 2006 Jetta. Will this setup fit?
Front 18x8 et32
235-40-18
Rear 18x9.5 et35
265-35-18


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (XC450)*

Anybody?


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (XC450)*

Are you lowered? 
If you are there is no way you will fit 265 tires in the rear. 9.5 ET 35 with 265's will trash your fenders. 
if your at stock height you could do it, but it will stick out of the fender, look ridiculous and make the car handle like garbage.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (ColinAndrews)*

they are 5x112?


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (audi666)*

I am stock height as of now but will probably be putting a set of coils on shortly.
What setup would fit well for a staggered 18" wheel?
Yes they are 5x112 and will have the correct hub centering rings included.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (XC450)*

your going to have to be low wqith a good amount oif stretch to pull those rears off.
18x9.5 et40 with a 215/40 tire, so youll poke 5mm more


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

The short answer, the fronts may fit with some fender rolling, the rears won't work. They're too aggressive. You're going to need to do a lot of tire stretching and fender modification to get it to fit right.


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

So what you're saying is all of the staggered setups I've seen were not on stock body work?
I would think there is some setup that would work on the mkv...not necessarily the exact setup I mentioned, but some sort of 18" setup.


----------



## WHO_I_AM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (XC450)*

No it's not the staggered part of the set up's, it the offset's plus width that say's yes or no.
Your offset with the 9.5 width will be way too much poke for the tire sizes your considering.


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WHO_I_AM)*

Geeze people I understand what you all are saying...the setup I have listed will not work...
Will someone give me an example of an 18" staggered setup that will fit?


----------



## WHO_I_AM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
18x9.5 et40 with a 215/40 tire, so youll poke 5mm more


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (WHO_I_AM)*

I have located a set with the following specs:
front:
18x8 et42
Rear:
18x9.5 et48
Does anyone know if this would work?
Not sure if they would sit too far inside...everyone talks about the outer fender clearances, but not the inner fender well.


----------



## WHO_I_AM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (XC450)*

That would work! I'm no offset guru, I have my own thread asking question's but I am pretty sure that would work just fine, but no 265 tires


----------



## WHO_I_AM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (WHO_I_AM)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2602640
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3420447
these two threads are informative. but your 42mm, and 48mm will work.


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (WHO_I_AM)*

I really hate stretching tires...do you know what the widest tire that you would be able to fit? Looking at maybe a 245-35 in the rear and still using the 235-40 in the front.


----------



## WHO_I_AM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (XC450)*

I'm not sure man, tire sizes out of my league.


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Staggered 18s fit on MKV? (WHO_I_AM)*

Thanks for all your help!...I've got a guy that works at a tire shop that's been trying to help me but he's not familiar with the VW fitments...I'll have the 42 and 48 offset wheels brought into the shop and test fit them. I'll post up with my final fitment when it's all buttoned up...I'm not one to half-ass my cars, so it will be right by the time the tires hit the road.
Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------

